# Motor Lifting



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi TelnetManta.

I have the same problem. But I can wait a bit, cause there is no space on my workbench. I will be following this.

How deep can the treads go without caising damages?

DP


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

I've done this two different ways.

The first time, I actually attached the motor to the transmission, then lifted the whole assembly. Nothing was directly connected to the motor; chains did the job of balancing, etc.

The second time, I put the car on jack stands and pushed the motor in from below with a jack.

Don't know about the bolts you need, but I thought I'd provide you with a few alternatives.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi Judebert. Love that smile.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19&pictureid=71

The motor is in the box with the Highlitted "hole" sticking up.
I think that's how it got in the box in the first place.

I need one of these

http://www.germes-online.com/catalog/17/789/275524/din_580_lifting_eye_bolts.html

And a plug eventualy.

DP


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

drill 2 holes in a piece of metal . bend . bolt to motor . bolt other hole to chain with fender washers  J.W.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does it have to be an eye bolt?

I would just take a piece of 1/4" flat stock about 2" wide and 6" long, and drill a 5/8 hole in one end and whatever fits your lifting chain on the other. Or you could put the 5/8 hole in the middle and wrap the two ends up to have part of the flat on either side of your chain.

Here's an interesting link:
http://dodgeram.org/tech/specs/bolts/SAE_bolt_strength.html

This shows that your eye bolt, even if it's a plain old grade 2 iron bolt, will probably hold up 4 good sized SUVs before breaking. Your motor probably weighs around 200 lbs, so a 5/16" bolt will hold that reasonably safely.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hello.

It does not have to be an eyebolt. Just look better. I wanted to make it a permanent thing.

I have found in my "crap. a bolt that fit. I am using 2 nuts to counterlock together so the bolt does'nt go to deep and I will fit the whole thing on the chains from my "load leveler" on the engine hoist.

I will post a picture.

Gota go.

DP


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

I've found that sort of stuff in a farm supply store, and in other places where they have chain hoists and such. Whether they have a 5/8 eye bolt or not I can't say, but I've seen up to 3/4 or even 1" stuff at those places.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I just used a few bolts and large washers and bolted a bit of chain to the motor to connect to the engine hoist.


----------



## BBrown (Jun 8, 2008)

I used loops of 1" nylon webbing. Two loops, one at each end of the motor. Beg, borrow or rent an engine hoist. It is a straight forward operation, but mine took a bit of wiggling to get everything in place.
Good luck - it is heavy to move - and get help.
Bob


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a 5/8x18 bolt yesterday to use with a piece of angle, the threads are NOT 18 pitch. I'm going back today to get the fine thread bolt to try. I had an engine hoist lined up to borrow but my friend now has a boat motor hanging from it, argh!


Ben


----------



## EntropyBrain (May 3, 2008)

I was still puzzling through getting the thing hoisted into the car, but getting it out of the crate?....here is what I did (just two hours ago, as a matter of fact).

I cut and ripped the foam out of the crate to expose the bell housing mount on the front of the motor, and the tail shaft auxiliary mount holes on the aft end of the motor. I'm just making those names up, because I don't know what those bolt holes are officially called.

Then I threaded two bolts into the forward and aft; looped some rope around them and over my shoulders. Then I squatted the thing out of the crate and my wife put the lid back on, and turned the crate 90 degrees. And there you go...handy work bench.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Brian,

Sounds like a good idea if you have a strong back!

I just took the box apart around the motor but thinking about what you said I would have liked to have the work table 



About my last post, I was incorrect, the hole is 5/8X18 but I wound up using a 2 1/2" bolt and a piece of angle. Now I need to find a lift to borrow!



Ben


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Rather than rope next time, try using a chain. It would make a loop around which you could tie the rope and there would be no danger of the rope coming loose, or better yet you could hook the chain hoist right up to it when you get one.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys.

The motor is on my tool bench.

I used a bolt with two nuts counterlocked together, leaving 1/2 inche to go in the motor.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19&pictureid=72

I still have the box. I am not quite shure why I whant to keep it.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19&pictureid=74

And my bad back is'nt worse for it.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19&pictureid=78

Next time, I think, I will use inly one chain as others suggest.
The eyebolt still seem atractive.

Take care all, TelnetManta be carefull now, that sucker is heavy,
DP


----------

